# RP Idea- Hidden, A Secret Society RP



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

EDIT: I created the roleplay server. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

I've had this idea in my head for a while now, but was debating whether it'd be worth it to create. It's kinda based off of a book idea I had but with, obviously, some furry-ness sprinkled in.

So... it'd be about a group of people, for unknown reasons, one day turned into anthropomorphic animals(in other words, you'd probably be playing as your 'sona, but as you turning into your 'sona) and can't change back. Humans are humans, so society and the government are after you because you are deemed a threat and nobody believes you when you say who you really are. As a result, you're forced to leave your old life behind and live in the woods, and you stumble upon your fellow anthros who had the same travesty. So, you all decide to create a secret civilization deep in the untouched woods and live your life there, being careful not to get found.

May need some tweeks, but how's this for a roleplay idea?


----------



## Br3a (May 7, 2018)

Wait, would I be hunted as a deer?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Wait, would I be hunted as a deer?


Nah, only normal, quadruped animals would.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 7, 2018)

but my kind dont belong in the woods. they are native to mountainous caves on the slopes of icy yet hot volcanos, adapted for the ashy and harsh weather


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> but my kind dont belong in the woods. they are native to mountainous caves on the slopes of icy yet hot volcanos, adapted for the ashy and harsh weather


But then again, your character isn't really an anthro anyway, right?


----------



## Inkblooded (May 7, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> But then again, your character isn't really an anthro anyway, right?



how dare you how do you know what he identifies as? SURE he may not be a fox and may not be covered completely in fur but what about how he feels on the inside?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> how dare you how do you know what he identifies as? SURE he may not be a fox and may not be covered completely in fur but what about how he feels on the inside?


In that case, my dearest apologies. I suppose he'll have to find some way to locate himself to those mountains, then.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 7, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> In that case, my dearest apologies. I suppose he'll have to find some way to locate himself to those mountains, then.



he cant take the bus because the drivers discriminate


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> he cant take the bus because the drivers discriminate


Maybe he could wear pants, a jacket, some gloves, boots, and maybe a mask--a hat too, possibly. And then just keep his tail covered.


----------



## Br3a (May 7, 2018)

I might be interested to check it out, idk how active I would be, as I am admining my own medieval RP


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 7, 2018)

I would be into it. Would it be a serious, story based RP? or sort of like a open world, DnD style one?


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

Honestly, I’d be down- I love the idea ^^

Where would this take place? I primarily rp via discord- and it’s pretty much the only place I’d be willing tbh


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I would be into it. Would it be a serious, story based RP? or sort of like a open world, DnD style one?


Story-based. 



Ginza said:


> Honestly, I’d be down- I love the idea ^^
> 
> Where would this take place? I primarily rp via discord- and it’s pretty much the only place I’d be willing tbh


I would personally prefer Discord as well, but I'd just use whatever would be the most popular preferred method of those interested.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 7, 2018)

I'd say discord. Its neater and easier to set up RPs on there. Also the channels and tab features make it easy so we can make multiple chapters and reference channels
kind of like this, doing a RP with a friend
prntscr.com: Screenshot


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I'd say discord. Its neater and easier to set up RPs on there. Also the channels and tab features make it easy so we can make multiple chapters and reference channels
> kind of like this, doing a RP with a friend
> prntscr.com: Screenshot


Yeah, you're right. The only problem is that I've never made a Discord server, but I'll try.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

i'd love to do this, but i have no way to create a Discord ;-;


----------



## Br3a (May 7, 2018)

If you do make a discord I would love to have you as a channel partner? I can put a link to your server on mine and you could put a link to mine on yours


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Yeah, you're right. The only problem is that I've never made a Discord server, but I'll try.



If you need any help, I’d be happy to assist ^

I’ve created and helped start up, a multitude of servers :3


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> If you need any help, I’d be happy to assist ^
> 
> I’ve created and helped start up, a multitude of servers :3


same here, I can help you up with the set up process


----------



## Inkblooded (May 7, 2018)

in all seriousness, it sounds like it could be a fun idea. im not sure about the part about roleplaying my real life self but the whole _living in a secret gathering away from society _theme is appealing


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 7, 2018)

OK, after quite some time, I made the server. It's subject to change in the future, though. Will also be making a new thread.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

